# Let's build a trailer jack inline bow press



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is the one I am in the process of building. Just need to make the fingers, a stand and some paint and it is done. Don't know how to post the pictures the right way so I'll try them this way.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/dsc02790l.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/dsc02787a.jpg/


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

^^^ Your pics....nice work! To post pics, take the image url (you can right click picture to get it), then put *img* before and */img* after. Replace ** with []


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I was going to take the gear off the axle, and put the wheel on the end. Where did you get that wheel?


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help with the pics, here is the link for the wheel.

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Hand-Wheel-5-/H3472


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet. If you put a bolt through the drop leg pin hole, it will not move. I also put Nylon washer as a space filler on the main jack extension.


----------



## sledford (Jul 28, 2010)

Lca!


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

klean1 said:


> Sweet. If you put a bolt through the drop leg pin hole, it will not move. I also put Nylon washer as a space filler on the main jack extension.


I welded washers in the main tubes to take up the space and I got all my ideas from these two posts:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1321214
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937 here is a pic of the washers plug welded in place.


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yah, I saw those threads. I'm not very good with a welder lol. I wanted to put something in there, and so I put a nylon washer in there with super glue on one side, and oil on the other...worked great. Hasn't moved. Yours is ALOT better built than mine. Have you made your fingers yet?


----------



## redoaks (Oct 12, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

So to recap, this press can be built without welding and that is important to some guys


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

I have fingers from the pipe clamp bow press I made, but not sure if I will just use those or try to make some new ones. I agree that the fact that this press can be built without welding would be a great plus for a lot of people, very nive job klean1.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

klean1 said:


> So to recap, this press can be built without welding and that is important to some guys


It's definitely important to me. Thanks for the ideas!!

I have my trailer jack. Now I have to decide on your design or Bow Benders no-weld trailer jack press. 

Is there advantage to having the bow pressed with the riser down like your press or the riser up like Bow Benders or the pipe clamp press? It seems that a riser up press would be more portable.

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, bow is out of the way


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

This was just as portable, legs unbolt


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

I like the idea of the wheel on the end. Can this be done w/o welding?


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

It works, can be done without welding if needed and can be built for under 100 bucks. Jack 40.00, plastic dip and shrink wrap 12.00, nuts bolts and washers, 12.00, steel 15.00. Home made ezpress!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking Great!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

klean1 said:


> ^^^ Your pics....nice work! To post pics, take the image url (you can right click picture to get it), then put *img* before and */img* after. Replace ** with []


I like the looks of your press 70oldsracer. The handle position has to be a real convenience. Looking forward to completed pictures.
Nice workmanship.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

ruttnwapati said:


> I like the looks of your press 70oldsracer. The handle position has to be a real convenience. Looking forward to completed pictures.
> Nice workmanship.


Thanks, I too am looking forward to seeing the press completed. I was wondering if I should add some additional tubes to weld the fingers to. They would just slide on and off the press arms so I can remove them for transporting, as well as being able to make some changes down the road if needed. Here are some pics to further explain, let me what you think.


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Idea!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

This is great... I'm going to order a HF jack asap. The fingers is what was concerning me. Looks like bending some flat stock is the way to go. Great work guys!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

rfs


----------



## WyoBowhunter21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Marking this for future ideas!


----------



## planebow (Dec 9, 2008)

Got my trailer jack press almost finished, just need to add springs to the fingers. Used ideas from several threads.


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good, if you want to really tighten up the extension arm, get a 5/8 bolt instead of that pin. Works awesome! 

Sent via My Mobile Time Sucker


----------



## fingie (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm really happy that the fingers worked out for you. If anyone of your friends need a set have them contact me. I have a few left.


----------



## choovhntr (Feb 16, 2012)

how much do you want for two sets of fingers?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work here fellas!


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is another design to consider. It makes it easy to hold the bow while you turn the handle for pressing in and out. Sorry about the bad pics.


----------



## fingie (Jun 12, 2010)

email me please

[email protected]


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

cool stuff


----------



## Indybuck40 (Sep 4, 2012)

fingie said:


> I'm really happy that the fingers worked out for you. If anyone of your friends need a set have them contact me. I have a few left.


I see this is a pretty old post but I was interrested in building one of these bow presses. My issue is I'm not exactly sure how to make the fingers and the bracket for them. If anyone has a set of these for sale please let me know. Thank you, Troy


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Subscribed!!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a quick question. When you take the factory crank off and install the wheel(like linked above), does the shaft size match up to the hole size in the wheel? Or do you have to drill out/shim the hole in the wheel?


----------



## pjchauvin (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work guys they look good..


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone know???


----------



## z7MagnumFreak (Aug 6, 2012)

I would like to know this as well?



NJlungbuster said:


> I have a quick question. When you take the factory crank off and install the wheel(like linked above), does the shaft size match up to the hole size in the wheel? Or do you have to drill out/shim the hole in the wheel?


----------



## z7MagnumFreak (Aug 6, 2012)

tack09 said:


> Here is another design to consider. It makes it easy to hold the bow while you turn the handle for pressing in and out. Sorry about the bad pics.
> View attachment 1365137
> View attachment 1365138


I would like to know how you got the after market hand crank in front while still connected to the trailer jack press. Do the threads already match up?


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Just weld the outrigger bars on the other side so the crank is facing out. It's tough to see the obvious sometimes. Lol it's all good.


----------



## z7MagnumFreak (Aug 6, 2012)

Alright, Thanks NJ Lungbuster


----------



## -NK- (Aug 29, 2011)

here is mine :










not beautiful to see but works well ! ( ans cost nothing ! )


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

I cut the factory crank off and threaded the end. Then drilled and tapped the wheel to accept all-thread. I used an all-thread connector and short piece of all-thread (not sure what it is called but it looks like a 3" long nut) to space the wheel away from the press. The cast wheels can easily be drilled to size for tapping.



NJlungbuster said:


> I have a quick question. When you take the factory crank off and install the wheel(like linked above), does the shaft size match up to the hole size in the wheel? Or do you have to drill out/shim the hole in the wheel?


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Guys, PM's will usually get answered if you send the question to the person who posted. I just happened to see this thread again or I would not have answered the questions. 



NJlungbuster said:


> Anyone know???


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks tack. It was kind of a spur of the moment question at first so I didn't bother to send it direct. But thanks for writing back.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Indybuck40 said:


> I see this is a pretty old post but I was interrested in building one of these bow presses. My issue is I'm not exactly sure how to make the fingers and the bracket for them. If anyone has a set of these for sale please let me know. Thank you, Troy


Angle iron is an easy way to do the brackets. I suggest buying the fingers or having them made at a machine shop. There are detailed plans somewhere on here I gave a guy and he made some. Have to have the equipment to fabricate however so need a pretty big or specialized machine shop do it.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well ill be making one of these this week. just ordered the jack, New cranking wheel and handle.. I should have enough steel laying around for the rest


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I bought my jack on Friday. I also happened to find a guy on Craigslist selling a class two trailer hitch for $25. That will provide the rest of the steel I need to make the base as well as the outriggers. Only thing left is the fingers and it'll be done. Gonna be welded up Monday. I'll post some pics after. All done for under $100(not counting paint). Only thing I decided on doing is chopping the existing handle by two inches and welding it back together. It'll save me about $15 that a hand wheel would have cost.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

I finally got the trailer jack today in the mail. Would have had the the handle put on but couldnt find a 1/2 x 13 tap. Going to take the plan for press fingers into a shop tomorrow and hopefully have this thing done in the next day or two. Still have to weld up a base which will take a couple minutes. THe picture shows the wheel on top of the press but its going to be on the side where you can see the little stub from the old handle. I will either grind or dig out my old tiny sand blaster when everthing is done and paint it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Remember all you HF square tube jack users, if you move the internal gear to the opposite side of the crank handle it will work righty tighty, lefty loosey


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Not to bring this thread back up on a bad note but I bought a trailer jack exactly like the one from the OP. Used and old trailer hitch for square tubing for the outriggers and also got a finger assembly from 92safari on here. FINALLY got it all welded up correctly and it's just not safe. I welded the shims and it works great without a bow in it. once I put my Elite hunter in it and begin to press it binds up really bad and doesn't look safe at all. So now I have a 40lb steel contraption that is useless to me lol. I'm gonna cut it apart and use the steel for some other projects. Guess this DIY was just not for me. Anyone thats looking for a finger assembly let me know and we can talk details. Love this damn thing too........grrrrrr


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't let it burst your bubble right away.. I bet it's probably something simple and overlooked. These aren't really complex devices. I bet if you post up a few pics of what you've got.. someone might spot something that you might not. Happens to me all the time when I run into a bugger that gets me bangin my head... Walk away from it for a bit and come back a little less stressed and bang I feel silly for getting stumped on something that turned out to be simple.


NJlungbuster said:


> Not to bring this thread back up on a bad note but I bought a trailer jack exactly like the one from the OP. Used and old trailer hitch for square tubing for the outriggers and also got a finger assembly from 92safari on here. FINALLY got it all welded up correctly and it's just not safe. I welded the shims and it works great without a bow in it. once I put my Elite hunter in it and begin to press it binds up really bad and doesn't look safe at all. So now I have a 40lb steel contraption that is useless to me lol. I'm gonna cut it apart and use the steel for some other projects. Guess this DIY was just not for me. Anyone thats looking for a finger assembly let me know and we can talk details. Love this damn thing too........grrrrrr


----------



## dewfang (Nov 19, 2010)

Good ideas! Tag for later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I looked at the press a bunch more last night and something on the inside isn't right. I don't have the time or money to start over so I've made up my mind that I'm just gonna leave the major stuff to the pros at the shop. That being said, the finger assembly that's brand new is up for grabs if someone wants it. All it needs is the mounting brackets that you can get from 92safari for $16. Pm me if you're interested. 

92safari, thanks again for everything buddy. You're a great guy and make a great product.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gard30 (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Consider this version if using a HF jack*

If you plan on using an HF jack to build a press consider using this method of construction. What I have found is that with the pressure being applied downward into the work bench, through the wheel on the idlier end, you DO NOT need to add shims to take out the wobble(where most of the binding takes place). The only downside to this style is that you have to remove most stabilizers longer than 6" but that shouldn't be a big issue. Also notice that the crank handle has been shortened on this to make it adjust/turn faster, like a hand wheel. I am actually building myself another one of these right now for my personal use.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I still have a set of hangers if anyone's in need. Pm me for details.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Arched (Jun 27, 2013)

70oldsracer said:


> I have fingers from the pipe clamp bow press I made, but not sure if I will just use those or try to make some new ones. I agree that the fact that this press can be built without welding would be a great plus for a lot of people, very nive job klean1.


what is the measurements on the finger plates I want to make some for my pipe clamp bow press.


----------



## Arched (Jun 27, 2013)

RatherBArchery said:


> If you plan on using an HF jack to build a press consider using this method of construction. What I have found is that with the pressure being applied downward into the work bench, through the wheel on the idlier end, you DO NOT need to add shims to take out the wobble(where most of the binding takes place). The only downside to this style is that you have to remove most stabilizers longer than 6" but that shouldn't be a big issue. Also notice that the crank handle has been shortened on this to make it adjust/turn faster, like a hand wheel. I am actually building myself another one of these right now for my personal use.


Now that looks pretty easy do you have plans I can get for this design?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Posting for future reference


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is mine. I threw it together for some emergency tuning. I used a round trailer jack, added some pipe to the left side and used 1/2" sq. hot rolled bar for the fingers. Works great. I tore down my evo completely with it, with the PSE limbs you beed a press with a lot of movement.


----------



## Stevenrylee (Mar 2, 2013)

I got lucky and found a harbor freight store close to home so I'm getting me a jack today, I'm going to build one that rotates like the easy press. I will post pics when I get started, should be an easy project


----------



## Stevenrylee (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## Stevenrylee (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Stevenrylee (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Stevenrylee (Mar 2, 2013)

Pics are up side down but the plates I made on mine to replace the fingers work great.. I have access to a lazer so I just drew them up and cut and bent them in a brake press and then dipped them in rubber dip


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

mark


----------



## Rokey199 (Jan 3, 2014)

ttt


----------



## bowboysp (Mar 9, 2005)

mark


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

tag


----------



## mwntnmuleys (Jan 19, 2014)

Tag


----------



## WasDoug1627 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Klean1 for the thread. Put mine together over the last couple days. Few extra holes from bolting it first time around. Welded everything today. Cut the handle down a few inches and welded back together for easier operation. Going to wrap the fingers with electrical tape once paint cures.

Tried to upload pics but its not working.


----------



## WasDoug1627 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pictures!!


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

I just came across this thread again and thought i would update you guys on my draw board. I just change the arm on my bow prees and I'm goo to go. My friend needed to check the cam timing his new Elite, so I put this together. here are a few pics of my press/draw board.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

70oldsracer said:


> I just came across this thread again and thought i would update you guys on my draw board. I just change the arm on my bow prees and I'm goo to go. My friend needed to check the cam timing his new Elite, so I put this together. here are a few pics of my press/draw board.


I don't think that braided cable is big enough:mg: Just kidding 
Nice addition to that press


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

Quick question, never used a press or draw board and want to build one. How is the bow being held in the draw board setup? Is it just resting the grip against a piece of pipe? Having a hard time telling from the picture.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

00juice said:


> Quick question, never used a press or draw board and want to build one. How is the bow being held in the draw board setup? Is it just resting the grip against a piece of pipe? Having a hard time telling from the picture.


Yes, the cable is short enough that once connected to the cable, I have to pull on the bow a little to put it on the pipe (covered by pipe insulation and camo duct tape), this keeps the bow pressed up against the pipe without moving. Then I just expand the jack and it draws the bow. I will try to do a video of the press/draw board to better explain.


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool, a video would be awesome. I'm trying to work out a plan right now, and my biggest struggle is that I've never actually used or seen a press or draw board being used in person.


----------



## Mtrent3450 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tag


----------



## familyjules (Sep 30, 2014)

can someone please tell me what sight is on the elite? bow in the first post


----------



## Dylanr77 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Just finished mine tonight


----------



## HoytND (Jul 1, 2011)

I recently finished my trailer jack press using Safari's finger setup. Turned out really nice and easy to use. Now the learning begins! Both the press and draw board winch run off of a cordless drill and 3/4" socket. The insert to the press is 18" with holes every 3" in it for quick adjustments. The holes also double as a good storage for the allen wrenches. The parts magnet is extremely handy to keep the small allen bolts and items for what you are working on near by.


----------



## Carpitol murder (Aug 18, 2015)

Old post fellas but im making a press and need fingers. Can anyone help me out plz and thank you


----------



## stevenyoder.lil (May 14, 2015)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

This thread is really old but ive used it as the blueprint to build a press from the drop leg jack. Ill add some pics in a day or two when finished. Few things i did differently right off the bat. Using some specs for fingers i cut my own using 1/2" aluminum. Cut them using a Sawzall which was exactly easy but wouldn't call it hard either. I work in a machine shop and was able to claim an old hand wheel off a surface grinder. I haven't put it on yet but it looks to be a perfect fit after cutting the crank handle off it should fit right over the shaft and has set screws to lock it in place. No tapping or threading to make it work.


----------

